# Is enough too much?



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

Cryptic title, I know...

I have the opportunity in my room to treat the front and rear wall pretty much as much as I like (and budget allow). I have false walls about 60-70cm out (2feet-ish). Today I have superchucks in all four corners, floor to ceiling, and some scattered 4" 2'x4' panels along the front wall, behind the center speaker and front speakers. I also have some 4" panels in various reflection points around the room.

I have two LLT sonotubes in the rear of the room, near the rear wall, about 2' from the side walls.

I use Audyssey MultEQ XT in my Denon receiver, and the deep bass is pretty much as good as it gets in that room. What's lacking is the midbass, specifically from 80-ish up to a few hundred Hz. Not only jagged response, but less level as well. I'll post up some measurements when I get them done, along with exact measurements of the room and positions within.

What I'm wondering, really, is how much and where would I put more absorbtion to tame the midbass most effectively? and how much to put in there before I start killing the high end...

I am not very keen on moving my speakers much, the screen and projector layout is pretty much fixed, and thus the speakers and listening position can only be moved so much...


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

I'll take a look when you post the response so we can see what's happening.

Bryan


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

Ok, thanks!

While I get that set up, here's my room measurements. Maybe you can spot some obvious stuff

510cm long, 390cm wide by 230cm tall

Listening position is 175cm from the back wall
Tweeters are 1m from the front wall and 65cm from the sidewall.
Twin rear ports 60cm from the back wall, 55 and 75cm off the floor.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Do you have a panel directly beside the speakers? They're pretty close to the side walls. You could be getting boundary cancellations.

Also, you're sitting pretty far back in the room. The smoothest response will be somewhere around 300-340cm from your ears to the front wall.

Bryan


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

I have a 4" panel beside each speaker. I can't get too much closer without going too close to my screen. That is 65cm from the front wall. Also, going close would mean I'd have to move the speakers closer together, then they'd be infront of the screen....

But on to my real question, can I improve my midbass with traps and absorbtion?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

It sounds to me like you already have a good amount of bass control in the room. That's why I'm looking other places. 

If you can't get any closer without screen issues, then most likely, the screen is too big for your room realistically - sorry. Seating position should drive screen size, not the other way around. That may or may not be the problem but I suspect seating position is part of it.

What does it sound like with your EQ off?

Bryan


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

I can get a little closer. And I can get a smaller picture on my screen for a period to test a new seating arrangement, or go closer to the front wall with the screen....

Without the EQ in place the sound is absolutely DOMINATED by two room nodes at around 32 and 64 Hz. That is the lengthwise node I believe. Also I get a dip in the 20Hz region so the deep bass seems 'slow' due to the sub 20Hz content dominating. I also get a fairly deep null from the floor-ceiling node at 70-something Hz, but I guess there's not much to do about that....

I'll try to get a few measurements done, wife permitting. Anything in particular besides the prime listening position?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Nope. That should do it. 

For the EQ, I was more interested in whether or not the suckout in the mid and upper bass was still there. 

Sitting where you are, those modes when un-EQ'd don't surprise me.

Bryan


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

Audyssey boost as much as possible in the midbass area, without Audyssey it's much worse.


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

Attached the measurements from my current position, subs and mains.

I remember them looking better when I started using this position a while back, but I may be mistaken.

Red is with Audyssey enabled.
Also, with audyssey it sounds alot better over a broader area, so as you know the single point measurements don't tell the whole story...


----------

